# Converting gps #'s



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

I need to store the waypoints from my hummingbird unit onto a handheld gps of some kind (haven't purchased yet) to go on a trip on a buddies boat. Is there a certain brand of handheld that is better for storing offshore waypoints or can I download an app of some kind for my droid phone that will allow me to use my phone as a stand alone GPS device while offshore??


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

Maybe look into the navionics app. I use it on my kayak and it's pretty accurate for the iPhone. I don't know about being able to import numbers though. I don't have a chart plotter so I've never had to mess with that. But the points are simple enough to put in and store if you aren't doing too many.


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

The navionics app will not work if you have a lot of waypoints on your gps! I don't know the exact number but I have the app and tried and it tells me it can not connect b/c to many waypoints. I have 700+-. Way cans you download on a card and put card in hand held?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

At this time you cant add any list to the android navionics app. Only one at a time.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Can you hook up your Hummingbird to the computer and save the GPS file as a .gpx file extention. Most GPS computer software programs allow you to import a .gpx format file and save it in the necessary file format for the device you are working with. At least most of the newer ones that I have worked with. You just need to be able to get the info onto the computer from the current GPS and then get that file into the new GPS software program. Clear as mud right?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Telum Pisces said:


> Can you hook up your Hummingbird to the computer and save the GPS file as a .gpx file extention. Most GPS computer software programs allow you to import a .gpx format file and save it in the necessary file format for the device you are working with. At least most of the newer ones that I have worked with. You just need to be able to get the info onto the computer from the current GPS and then get that file into the new GPS software program. Clear as mud right?


Telum not with trying to convert Garmin to Raymarine is any amount over 500 waypoints. It can be done but it takes two software programs a programed excell spread sheet. and in my case three hours on the phone with several people from the software and the raymarine place, different places. For a million dollars I will help anyone that needs it (only kidding) I hope at my age no one would expect me to remember how the hell it works again...:thumbup:


----------



## d-a (Mar 13, 2010)

PJIII said:


> The navionics app will not work if you have a lot of waypoints on your gps! I don't know the exact number but I have the app and tried and it tells me it can not connect b/c to many waypoints. I have 700+-. Way cans you download on a card and put card in hand held?


Two hundred is all the app allows. Full version of navionics ran thu INavX can put as many as your device has storage for. 

d-a


----------



## d-a (Mar 13, 2010)

Do you know what type file hummingbird waypoints are saved as? I might could point you in a better direction if you knew. 

d-a


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

sealark said:


> ...It can be done but it takes two software programs a programed excell spread sheet. and in my case three hours on the phone with several people from the software and the raymarine place, different places....


Ron: Let me know if you ever need some custom software when working on projects like this. Since programming is my day-job, I may be able to whip something together for you. I write software utilities on a regular basis to manage my own numbers. No charge for simple stuff like this.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Ron: Let me know if you ever need some custom software when working on projects like this. Since programming is my day-job, I may be able to whip something together for you. I write software utilities on a regular basis to manage my own numbers. No charge for simple stuff like this.


Thanks you could make a fortune if you can make a simple converter to take Garmin and make it into FSH format for the raymarine machines. I was able to do it with 800 numbers. The machine will only take 500 that's where the problem came in. It took like I previously stated to achieve it. I still have all of the stated programs and spreadsheet. Where the main problem lays is in the wording of the waypoints. That's where the programed excell spreadsheet came in. I doubt I will ever need to do it again because I will never buy a Raymarine again I will stick with the garmin machines. :thumbup:


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

My GPS coordinates are currently saved in a software called "Humminbird PC" that goes along with Humminbird's units and allows you to manage your waypoints. They are stored in .gpx format. So, is it as simple as finding a software that will convert that file to whatever format the handheld GPS unit calls for?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

johnboatjosh said:


> My GPS coordinates are currently saved in a software called "Humminbird PC" that goes along with Humminbird's units and allows you to manage your waypoints. They are stored in .gpx format. So, is it as simple as finding a software that will convert that file to whatever format the handheld GPS unit calls for?


I know that my Garmin mapsource program will open a .gpx file and then I can save it to the garmin format in order to send the numbers to my portable Garmin. At least the .gpx file that I got out of a Lowrance unit. I have heard that some .gpx files have issues importing into Garmin's Mapsource program sometimes.


----------



## d-a (Mar 13, 2010)

johnboatjosh said:


> My GPS coordinates are currently saved in a software called "Humminbird PC" that goes along with Humminbird's units and allows you to manage your waypoints. They are stored in .gpx format. So, is it as simple as finding a software that will convert that file to whatever format the handheld GPS unit calls for?


Yes it is, depending on what format you need there's a free garmin download that takes .gpx files and converts them. It's called base camp

http://www.garmin.com/en-US/shop/downloads/basecamp

d-a


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

d-a said:


> Yes it is, depending on what format you need there's a free garmin download that takes .gpx files and converts them. It's called base camp
> 
> http://www.garmin.com/en-US/shop/downloads/basecamp
> 
> d-a


Base camp wont convert to Raymarine.


----------



## d-a (Mar 13, 2010)

sealark said:


> Base camp wont convert to Raymarine.


What type of file is raymarine? 

Does Raymarine have handheld gps's? 

d-a


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Update:

I ordered a Lowrance Endura handheld GPS last night. Said it accepts .gpx files with up to 2000 waypoints. Uses microSD cards.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

johnboatjosh said:


> Update:
> 
> I ordered a Lowrance Endura handheld GPS last night. Said it accepts .gpx files with up to 2000 waypoints. Uses microSD cards.


No doubt that will work for your machine. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## d-a (Mar 13, 2010)

johnboatjosh said:


> Update:
> 
> I ordered a Lowrance Endura handheld GPS last night. Said it accepts .gpx files with up to 2000 waypoints. Uses microSD cards.


Makes things lots easier using same format. 

d-a


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

d-a said:


> What type of file is raymarine?
> 
> Does Raymarine have handheld gps's?
> 
> d-a


Raymarine file is FSH, now go find out how to convert garmin numbers to the FSH format. It isn't easy.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

sealark said:


> Raymarine file is FSH, now go find out how to convert garmin numbers to the FSH format. It isn't easy.


These articles explain techniques that others have used:
http://www.cruisersforum.com/forums...s-waypoint-and-route-import-export-19364.html

http://raymarine.ning.com/forum/top...6492755:Comment:17122&x=1#6492755Comment17122


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I forgot that my Navionics NavPlanner 2 software can export waypoints to the Raymarine FSH file format. I use it to create waypoints and routes to upload to my E80.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks, I already have all the stuff to convert them. It's just a bitch to do.


----------



## d-a (Mar 13, 2010)

sealark said:


> Thanks, I already have all the stuff to convert them. It's just a bitch to do.


Yes it is, but I believe GPSbabel does it. However that's another program to buy and learn for a one time use. 

I remember now why I don't have Raymarine electronics on my boat. 

d-a


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

GPS babel is only one of the steps to converting and it is a free program. Yes I also will not have another Raymarine not only because of the number conversion. I'll in the future stick with Garmin.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

checkout gpsbabel. org converts just aout everything


----------



## seabiscuit (Oct 8, 2009)

This is a little off the original thread, but, it may help someone.

For converting Raymarine fsh. files to Garmin, contact Raymarine tech support and have them tell you where on their website the free waypoint download program is. This only took me a few minutes to accomplish. It is their Raymarine RayTech Navigator program. Then purchase the Expert GPS program (76$) off the internet. It's pretty easy to use. You will need to convert the raymarine fsh. files to an excel spreadsheet which is easy 0nce you get the raymarine program in place. Then create an excel spreadsheet showing the waypoints, using the Raymarine program. Next you will transfer these into Expert GPS. The only tricky part is getting the datum and format correct in the expert GPS program. Once you have the waypoints in Expert GPS it is very easy to transfer them to a garmin device. Be careful that you have the datum correct or your waypoints will load but not be the exact same location. Good Luck!


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Has anybody ever figure out how to convert GPX to FSH? If so, How? 

I want to convert the MBT waypoints for my finder.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

spinfactor, just call raymarine and have a lot of time to talk to Canada and the US. I got rid of all raymarine and will never get have anything other than Garmin. Simple to use and easy to call for any problem with machine and they all speak english. Sorry I know it doesn't help your problem.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Gps babel is the program you want. It is free and you can download it from the net will convert any format to any format super easy to use.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Gps babel is the program you want. It is free and you can download it from the net will convert any format to any format super easy to use.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

speckledcroaker said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Gps babel is the program you want. It is free and you can download it from the net will convert any format to any format super easy to use.


I installed and didn't see any option to convert to fsh


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

There isn't for fsh go back and reread this post. Call raymarine they know its a problem and will help. Its been a year since i did mine they might have an easier answer.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

I have called, no answer, promises of a return call but as of yet nothing. It's the reason I'm posting here, hoping someone has a solution.

FYI, Raymarine was supposed to have fixed this. However, there are still bugs with character length such as with the MBT file going around. If anyone else has a solution please post.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

spinfactor said:


> I have called, no answer, promises of a return call but as of yet nothing. It's the reason I'm posting here, hoping someone has a solution.
> 
> FYI, Raymarine was supposed to have fixed this. However, there are still bugs with character length such as with the MBT file going around. If anyone else has a solution please post.


I feel for you wish i could help more. I got so pissed with raycrap i sold it and got garmin. On mine me being a diver and somewhat wet. Every time i started to touch the touch screen it would do weird things. There solution was dry off. Hope you get it solved....


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

I feel the same way Sealark, but this unit is new and I need to deal with it. Thanks for all your help. 

Some good news for anyone who encounters this debacle. I got it to work with no thanks or help from Ray Marine. Ray Marine Techs still haven't called or responded to forum post created by myself in their forum as promised. Nevertheless, here's the answer:

*Use GPSBabel* and import your file in what ever format you have and then send the output to Raymarine .rwf format... I imported mine via .gdb format. 

Secondly, import your newly created .rwf file into *RayTech Planner* which is also free to download. 

Next, export that newly imported file to a Micro-SD card (it automatically converts it to .FSH format which is what is needed if your .gpx file won't work) 

Lastly, SD card into dragonfly 7 and import.

Both GPSBabel and RayTech Planner require some time to learn in order to do this but it's not rocket science. All other dragonfly 7 users need to understand this unit does import GPX format. However if you have more than 16 charectors such as my file does or has a funny symbol for ID purposes the unit will not import file.

Additionally, don't count on Ray Marine for support. They SUCK!!! :thumbdown:


----------

